
Ask HN: Best place to donate old books, movies, etc. - sudoherethere
I used to buy used &amp; sell them back on Amazon. But now I don&#x27;t find enough motivation to sell back due to various reasons.<p>Recently, I have built a bit of collection of books, movies , video games, etc. I share and give away to friends. But I wanted to know what is the best way to donate these things, I can take my collection to Goodwill or Salvation Army. But I feel they resell this stuff way under market value.<p>Are there any other options?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I don't understand. Is there something fundamentally immoral about selling
"under market value"?

~~~
sudoherethere
No, I just want to feel good about it. If my donation is worth $20 vs $10,
I'll slightly feel better.

